# Back from France Rally



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've just got back from the France 2007 Rally. We got to Calais a bit early, and were offered an earlier crossing. Being antisocial, we took it!

_Edit: We do have a cancer charity do to go to tonight, and we thought an earlier ferry would give us more time to negotiate London traffic!_

We had a great time on the rally. The site was superb, the weather was great (although chilly in the night), and we met old and new friends there. Sorry, Russell - in the confusion of setting off, we forgot to say goodbye to you and Oscar, as well as many others.

Thanks, MandyandDave for organising it. Very well done!

Gerald and Annie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi back on uk soil but had major problems getting back on ferry. seafrance wanted an extra 1000 pounds per van for three of us. during all the hassle one van missed the ferry. spoilt an, otherwise superb week. stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

????


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

artona said:


> hi back on uk soil but had major problems getting back on ferry. seafrance wanted an extra 1000 pounds per van for three of us. during all the hassle one van missed the ferry. spoilt an, otherwise superb week. stew


What was all that about?

Andrew


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

It's OK Stew, Bob & Pauline got on the next boat OK - we rang them ( several times :roll: ) and when we last spoke to them , they were driving through Dover- we'll call them later.
At the mo, having half unpacked the mh, the washing machine going, I'm on my first (of many ) cool glass of French White :lol: 
Great trip (apart from the sheer incompetence of someone and the inability of the French end to sort it :evil: )
thanks to M&D for organising it . 
My apologies for blubbing on the boat :roll: 
Terri xxx


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Terri

LOL, don't worry about blubbing, it was totally understandable, worrying about your friends left behind. 

Hi Andrew, we got to the ferry port and was sent to one side by the girl at the check in. Apparently SeaFrance has messed up their accounts and whilst we could show them proof of payment maintained that The MHF group had underpaid by £3000!! Hard when the total bill only came to £1600.

By showing tremendous aggression and threatening behavoir (after sensible negotiation was getting us nowhere the three vans were allowed on after we each paid 150 euros. We will be talking to Sea France on Monday.

Hi Gerald

Oscar, after his operation on Thursday was almost back to his normal self this morning and even his tail was up in the air.

Thanks to Mandy and Dave for organising another trip to France. Despite the hickups it was a great week with glorious sun.


stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

We have arrived back at Eddis house. What a great week. Thanks MAD for another succesfull rally. Looking forward to the next one. See you all at Peterborough.

Dave & eddi

656 & tawny


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*First glass!!!!*

Wattapain, first glass of white wine.........
What about the one on the boat???

Also many thanks to Mandy & Dave. We had a great time and appreciated the help for first timers. It was nice to put faces to names although a bit hard to remember real names and usernames. 
Thanks for the eggs Dave, they were all they were cracked up to be!!!
Thanks for the guided tour of Calais Mike!
Thanks everybody else for good company.
Roll on Peterborough.
Frances & Tony


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: First glass!!!!*



Frantone said:


> Thanks for the eggs Dave, they were all they were cracked up to be!!!
> .
> Frances & Tony


Tony

Do you want any at Peterborough?

Dave

656


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Glad it all kind of worked out in the end, but what a bummer when you've had a really good time.

Hope you get a suitable apology from SeaFrance


Andrew


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

We would like to add our thanks to Mandy and Dave for another succesful french Rally.They have this wonderful arrangement with the weather man,second year that we have had to suffer unbroken sunshine. :roll: 
Thanks again Terry and Pat and grandaughter Elinor.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back you lot, good to hear that you enjoyed the break.

{offtopic} {offtopic} {offtopic}

Now you're back, just a reminder that the closing date for the Newbury show has been brought forward to Monday 16/04/07 at 9.00am so any of you that want to go to Newbury but haven't yet booked, this is your last chance.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=26137


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: First glass!!!!*



Frantone said:


> Wattapain, first glass of white wine.........
> What about the one on the boat???
> 
> Frances & Tony


Oops - sorry Tony, forgot that one :roll:  .
Thanks for reminding me :wink:

Had a great time though and thanks for you & Frances' hospitality - and for letting us nose over your van. :lol: 
Terri & Brian xx


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for being so social-realy enjoyed meeting new friends
Hope Oscar is Okay Russell
Thanks Mandy(Slap My Legs) and Dave for organising

Leapy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Good to see everybody back safe and sound and looking forward to pix.
Must be like trying to plan a miltary operation.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Good to see everybody back safe and sound and looking forward to pix.
> Must be like trying to plan a miltary operation.


Historically our family only goes to France for wars. :werecomingforyou:

Frank


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Thanks Mandy & Dave for another great week, what a brilliant rally and great company. 
See you all soon
Cheers
R/M


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, stayed the night at ferry meadows (P.boro) on the return journey, returned home safe and sound around midday today, the gratitude is very much appreciated..and thank you all in return for a great week!

now when shall we go again...? :wink: 

MnD


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Always up for a trip to France but the boss has decided we will not be travelling with SeaFrance again


stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi all, stayed the night at ferry meadows (P.boro) on the return journey, returned home safe and sound around midday today, the gratitude is very much appreciated..and thank you all in return for a great week!
> 
> now when shall we go again...? :wink:
> 
> MnD


Hi M&D,

Glad to hear that the trip was a success.

We had to travel on our own, in March, rather than join your trip, as Rita just couldn't get the right holiday dates needed. Unfortunately, the same thing has happened to our plans to join Vicdicdocs trip to Germany in August. Bl##dy CO-OP. :evil:

Maybe next time, eh.

Jock.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*france 2007*

hi all
just to repeat a big thankyou to mandy and dave, but due to unforseen circumstances had to leave earlier than planned, as for the next one dave can we go today :lol: :lol: 
as long as i don't get the blame for noise this time MANDY :lol: :lol: 
take care all until peterborough anyway
alan & ann


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Glad too hear you all getting back safely and that you had a fab time, due mainly i believe the fantastic organization from Mandy "N" Dave, we would loved to have joined you all but previous appointments made it impossible but we look forward to the future trips.

One thing is worrying me slightly is the problem with the return for i think 3 travellers with Seafrance as we sail next Sunday with them for a 6 week tour of Normandy and Brittany and do not want any problems with them on our return, any info please on what went wrong so i can forestall it before it happens.

Also it appears Russell and Oscar had a very unpleasant episode while in France, do hope all is well with Oscar and he has a full recovery.

Waiting for the pictures to appear so we can all see what we missed.

Bob


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

as for the mhf booking i can't comment but we travelled out the week before but had to return early, i telephoned seafrance who told me my ticket was not transferable and that i had to pay again when i arrived at calais which i did for the sum of 53 euros, i must also state that i was made aware whilst in france that mhf were charged £88 return with the discount yet i found it cheaper to book without the discount coming in at £72 return for a 7 mtr van how they work that out i'll never know :? 
alan


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Always up for a trip to France but the boss has decided we will not be travelling with SeaFrance again
> 
> stew


Well Stew & Shona, (aka 'the boss'  ) we are sailing sea france again on 25th April (with the MHF discount 8O ) and are somewhat apprehensive now.
Methinks I will contact them this week and check a) tht we are booked and b) that the price we paid is still valid.
If the answer to either of those is not yes, then we sail with some other operator and they can stick SF 'where the sun don't shine' :twisted: :evil: 
Terri :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Alan, the prices you are quoting are vastly different from my return fare of £57 for 7mt van with the CCC and if i do want to change i am charged £25 by the CCC for administration charges

Bob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Back home safely this afternoon after stopping off at C & CC site Folkestone last night, but got snarled up in a queue on the M20 - 2 1/4 hours to go 5 miles - absolute shambles. If anybody's using the M20 for the next two saturday nights/ sunday until 4pm, don't. It's closed at J10 with huge tailbacks.....

Thanks all for the lovely week, hope the tribulations with seafrance are sorted quickly with suitable recompence!

I'll try to put some pics up monday


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Terri

I will pm you my telephone number and we can keep in touch. I will be phoning SeaFrance on 01304 828300 which is the number their 0870 5711711 number transfers to.

Below is a copy of the email that Stewart Morrison sent me a couple of weeks ago

stew

............................................................................................................

Dear Mr Wall,

Thank you for your telephone call.

Please find below your booking details as follows:

Dover - Calais: 10th April 1215hrs
Calais - Dover: 14th April 1245hrs
Motorhome, 4 adults, 1 infant
£86 paid for.

Your booking reference number is: 1385 7907 25.

Please quote your booking reference number at least 30 minutes before sailing. Please note that passport and security checks take place before check-in so allow extra time for this.

You are welcome to print off this e-mail as your confirmation and take this with you when you travel.

If you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to e-mail me by return or call 08705 711 711 and I will be happy to assist you.

In the meantime, we look forward to welcoming you onboard SeaFrance and wish you a pleasant crossing.

With kind regards

Stewart Morrison
Administrator
SeaFrance

SeaFrance Limited, registered in England and Wales with company registration number 3084970.

Registered office: Whitfield Court, Honeywood Close, Whitfield, DOVER, Kent CT16 3PX

http://www.seafrance.com


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Alan, the prices you are quoting are vastly different from my return fare of £57 for 7mt van with the CCC and if i do want to change i am charged £25 by the CCC for administration charges
> 
> Bob


Same here for March and August bookings through the CC, at £59.00 return, with a £10 charge for ammendments / cancellations.

Jock.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Jock, when i said £25 ammendants/cancellation that was for the debacle with Acciona ferry co. Portsmouth/Bilboa fiasco in february until then i aslo only paid £10 for the adds/can. supplement.

I did get a full refund for all my expenses but had to deal directly with Acciona as CCC nor Natwest visa where not interested.

Sorry if this is going of topic but i think it may be relevant to the seafrance situation.

Bob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Jock, when i said £25 ammendants/cancellation that was for the debacle with Acciona ferry co. Portsmouth/Bilboa fiasco in february until then i aslo only paid £10 for the adds/can. supplement.
> 
> I did get a full refund for all my expenses but had to deal directly with Acciona as CCC nor Natwest visa were interested.
> 
> ...


All understood Bob,

Jock.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Jock, when i said £25 ammendants/cancellation that was for the debacle with Acciona ferry co. Portsmouth/Bilboa fiasco in february until then i aslo only paid £10 for the adds/can. supplement.
> 
> I did get a full refund for all my expenses but had to deal directly with Acciona as CCC nor Natwest visa where not interested.
> 
> ...


 Not off topic Bob, but remember you have booked for just one van,.. the unusual circumstances occured with SF was a group booking for umpteen vans! 

I'm not defending or condoning in any shape or form the way some of our members have been treated by SF,.. as party leaders both Mandy and I feel a shared responsibility for how things have turned out, and we too will search deeply for answers. In the meantime I can only suggest that anyone who has fears about future crossings booked using the discount code provided by SF, should contact them in the first instance.

Regards MnD


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We are back as well and would also like to thank MAD for arranging the event. 

We went via Norfolkline, out of Dover at 13.20 and home in sunny Scotland - no kidding - in 12 hours it is just a short run at 565 miles. 

Sorry to hear of difficulties. 

Van is now being cleaned and emptied for advertising. OH Joy.

Gerald you can take the hat off now.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi MnD, i know the difficulties in setting up and running a trip of this size and bigger as i have helped do them myself for some 45 m/hs, doing routes, setting up campsites and paperwork needed for getting into Crotia with charity aid, we did use Norfolk line and had a set code for all bookings, but it was set it up on an all outward together but on an open return basis so people could please themselves when they returned. 

They did give me excellent service and we had no problems out/in do not know if would be like these day's with N/F line since there new ships turned up as prices have really gone up, hence me returning to Seafrance after many years of avoiding them. I will be keeping a wary eye on them until my return.

So pleased that apart from this problem you all had a great time so well done to you both and hopefully we will make the next trip with you.

BnB


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

asgard said:


> Gerald you can take the hat off now.


 :lol: :lol: The hat is off, and is in the van. It's a holiday thing :wink:

Back to work in the morning 

But ready to go on the next France rally as soon as anyone says "croissants and baguettes". Beep beep beeeeeeeeeep.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Terri

I have got through to SeaFrance this morning on 01304 828300 nd spoken to Jenny on reception. Stewart Morrison is off until Wednesday. Jenny says we need to speak to Michelle Beer, a supervisor


stew


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

OK Stew, I'll ring her later.
Thanks for all your help with this - you really did you know. lord knows what would have happened if you hadn't been there.
Terri 8)


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Back from France*

Greetings,

Ah! we are back now from our lovely holiday, Chris and I both had a great time in France, it as our first trip abroad and although I was a little nervous at the time, this is now gone and we shall go again without any problems.

It was good to meet old friends and new, the turn out was excellent, and we had lovely weather all the time

We met up with Richard (Richardandmary) at Canterbury on the way down, and we spent three nights there, Chris bought me a lovely meal of 12 oz sirloin steak for my birthday on the 9th, but I suffered for over three days, must have been the prawn cocktail! :-(

Thanks to Terry and Pat for showing us around France in their van and to Elinor for brightening our days.

Thanks Dave and Mandy for organising this trip, you have been very good in providing help and information on our first trip abroad.

Sorry we did not get back to see some of before our departure but we will see you all again!

Look forward to meeting you all again soon. we shall be at Peterborough for the show.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Pleased to be of assistance Terri. I have just spoken to Michelle again on her direct number of 01304 828408. She has asked if I can pass on a message asking you to call her again as she took your number down incorrectly.

According to SeaFrance the mistake happened because of a system error. MHF initially booked 20 crossings but only took up 18 of them. Beacause of this the money was not allocated and so it appeared that MHF owed all of the money. The three of us were the unlucky ones who got picked on :evil: 

stew


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Stew, just spoke to Michelle, and it appears to be sorted. She is sending us a cheque and a voucher. 
Also she told me that the MD is going over to Calais to investigate, and will be seeking out our French 'ami' - I just hope he gets a right bo*****ing.
All turned out ok in the end then.
I also asked her to check our booking for the 25th as I was a tad 'anxious' :roll: She said it looks OK and that 'we should have no problems' :roll: Mind you she then added ' fingers crossed - but you now have my private number!!' 
Too right Michelle, indeed I do :wink: 
Thanks Stew again for your guidance here.

Terri x


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Email from SeaFrance today


Dear Mr Wall,

I refer to our telephone conversation of yesterday regarding your recent crossing with our company.

I would like to apologise once again for any distress and confusion caused on this occasion due to the erroneous charge of 150 euros when travelling back from Calais. As explained the problem occurred due to a system fault but I was more concerned to read of the apparent brusque attitude of a staff member in Calais and his unwillingness to sort the problem. We pride ourselves on how we treat our customers and rudeness is not acceptable at any time. I can confirm that your comments have been passed to our Operations Manager in Calais to avoid a recurrence of your experience.

I can also confirm that the refund of £101.83 has been issued and should be with you shortly.

Once again please accept my apologies and I do hope that you will reconsider travelling with SeaFrance again at some point in the future.

Yours sincerely

Michelle Beer
Customer Relations Manager



stew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

artona said:


> Once again please accept my apologies and I do hope that you will reconsider travelling with SeaFrance again at some point in the future.


Well Stew would you reconsider travelling with SeaFrance in the future.

Using the words 'reconsider travelling' implies that you have stated that you would not travel with this company again.

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

Your analysis is in principle correct. When Michelle called me yesterday I was surrounded by customers and handed the phone to Shona to take down her direct number. Shona took the phone ot the ladies and gave her a blasting instead which included pointing out not to send free vouchers because we would not be travelling with them again


stew


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi all
We got back yesterday 17th from a very enjoyable trip to France, thanks going to Dave & Mandy for organising it, nice to meet old friends & new, a big thank you to Dave & Mandy for looking after us on our first trip over seas in the motor home.   
Very enjoyable trip, so much we stayed a little longer than expected :lol: 

Regards Brian & Lisa


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Back in Italy*

Hello

Arrived at a very, very hot Lake Garda at 2.45 today. Just over 7 hours for 350 miles, some bad traffic but mostly OK.

The Kontiki was going like a high speed train!

Russell


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Arrived back in Doncaster at 10pm on 18th following a great 8 days in France. Thanks to Mandy and Dave for organising the our first trip to France and looking after us so well. See you at Peterborough.
Daphne and Dave


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi all. Got back late last night, Thur 27th after chancing M25 at 1640 ( M25 wasn't as bad as expected). A very BIG Thank you to Mandy & Dave for a very enjoyable trip. Good site, great company, great weather and great organising. Thanks to for making us feel welcome ( our 1st rally !! but it won't be the last) 
Thanks also to Dave & Eddie for answering lots of questions and giving us tips for our visit to Bruges. Also thanks to Gerald.
Sorry some of you had problems with SF. 

We didn't meet with Russell and Oscar but have enjoyed reading Oscar's and Russell's posts on the forum. So sorry to hear that Oscar didn't recover from his operation. Our sympathies and thoughts go out to you Russell.

Just read the bit about the M25, No we haven't been stuck on the M25 for 2 weeks LOL. Went south to Annacy and the Millau bridge then back via Mont St Michael.

Regards 
Tuvalu ( Mary & Phil ) Little green van.


----------

